# jail|samba|share on nullfs Problem



## paraqles (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello there,

*I* have some problem with samba and shares. My samba server is running in a jail and the filesystem with the files to share should be available on host and in the jail (and in some other jails as well). So *I* mount the directories via nullfs into the jail. At first *I* didn't thnk this was a problem so *I* wasted several days. In the end *I* mounted one of the directories (zfs) directly to the point in the jail. And voila it works as it should.

But now my problem is, that this solution only works on one mountpoint and not several. Has someone an idea to double mount a filesystem without usage of nullfs?

Kind regards,
paraqles


----------

